# Anyone invest using precious metals?



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Saw an ad the other day for bullion by post or something similar and was chatting to people at work about it.

One guy buys uk gold coins and occasional 5g gold bars so I've been looking into it.
There's some ups and downs in the prices over the years but seems decent long term.
http://onlygold.com/Info/Historical-Gold-Prices.asp

Thinking it might be good for things like the guy who was given £500 for his daughter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2016)

Gold is a good thing imo even jewellery, I bought a really heavy gold chain 11 years ago for £400 it's now worth £3600


----------



## Mnbrennan (Feb 7, 2012)

Generally a good long term investment, however interesting to note its cyclical, with big rises in recession as people turn to gold 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

